# Finally, it's happening!!



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

So, after showing and researching for nearly 3 years, getting my active girl just over a year ago and sorting my prefix out last year, Darcy is finally gone to spend an amorous few days with a lovely big boy!!!

I am so chuffed as it's my first choice stud, it will be a fantastic match and although it was a bit of a trek, the breeder is lovely and made it so much easier to leave my girl with her - first time I have done it!!

Exciting times to come and I am sure that although I have 2 mentors and various other breeder friends, I'll be back here asking questions!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Congratulations, fingers crossed it all goes well and you end up with some lovely healthy kittens. 

Errr..... What breed & colour is your girl, what colour kittens will you get?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Woo hoo! Good luck to Darcy and her beau  Hope all goes well and you have a litter of perfect kittens :thumbup:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

How exciting, and so lovely to read of someone who's taken their time 

Hope all goes well with the stud and you have some good news in 21 days.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Congratulations, fingers crossed it all goes well and you end up with some lovely healthy kittens.
> 
> Errr..... What breed & colour is your girl, what colour kittens will you get?


Darcy is a lilac burmese and the sire is brown carrying both blue & chocolate so we could get lilac, blue, choc or brown!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

This is really exciting - please keep us updated!


----------



## cinder (Jun 2, 2013)

Oooh, Burmese babies! Very exciting


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, after Darcy played hard to get initially, they did mate yesterday!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

So Monday March 10th looks like her due date. Booked your holiday yet?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> So Monday March 10th looks like her due date. Booked your holiday yet?


I'd have said the 12th, 65 days from the 2nd day of mating. Or maybe the 11th depending on the time difference 

How exciting she's actually mated now, all the more real for you.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations, hope it all goes well for you, looking forward to hearing how it all goes and seeing some pics of the babies


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Chiantina said:


> Darcy is a lilac burmese and the sire is brown carrying both blue & chocolate so we could get lilac, blue, choc or brown!


Wow! The same as with our Panthera! Our babies' dad is Mainman Kissanova, by the way.
The more Burmese the better!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Kotanushka said:


> Wow! The same as with our Panthera! Our babies' dad is Mainman Kissanova, by the way.
> The more Burmese the better!


Can't agree with the that - surely the more Orientals the better! But Kissanova is a fab name for a stud.


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

I have no problem with more Orientals either! They are cool.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Kotanushka said:


> Wow! The same as with our Panthera! Our babies' dad is Mainman Kissanova, by the way.
> The more Burmese the better!


Definitely the more Burmese the better! And it appears our Mainman Kissanova gets around.......


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Chiantina said:


> Definitely the more Burmese the better! And it appears our Mainman Kissanova gets around.......


So our babies will be relatives? I was hoping so. How wonderful! :001_tt1:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Chiantina said:


> Definitely the more Burmese the better! And it appears our Mainman Kissanova gets around.......


As far as I know a limited gene pool is a problem in Burmese - they have to be bred carefully to avoid being too inbred. So whilst he has a wonderful name and is probably a wonderful cat, using him lots isn't necessarily in the best interests of the breed. Not saying of course that your cats are too inbred!


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> As far as I know a limited gene pool is a problem in Burmese - they have to be bred carefully to avoid being too inbred. So whilst he has a wonderful name and is probably a wonderful cat, using him lots isn't necessarily in the best interests of the breed. Not saying of course that your cats are too inbred!


Is 10% inbreeding much? That's what Panthera's babies have. 
I just find it exciting to be able to share breeding experience on-line with somebody whose kittens will be of the same blood line.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

For me if the kittens are bred I'd look for an outcross. The percentage inbreeding can change with the number of generations you look at as well. 

Lola is 12.5% inbreed if you look at 2 or 3 generations (this is using Pawpeds) and it goes up to 15% over 9 generations, so she went to a good outcross and so will her daughter Eadlin. She has produced a good size litter (6) of healthy kittens.

The GCCF are hoping people will import Burmese to widen the gene pool. I don't know if that's happening though.


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

Chiantina said:


> Well, after Darcy played hard to get initially, they did mate yesterday!!


How exciting !!

I love Burmese cats, Darcy is a stunning girl, i imagine her kittens will be beautiful. I will be looking out for news of their arrival in a few months time.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> For me if the kittens are bred I'd look for an outcross. The percentage inbreeding can change with the number of generations you look at as well.
> 
> Lola is 12.5% inbreed if you look at 2 or 3 generations (this is using Pawpeds) and it goes up to 15% over 9 generations, so she went to a good outcross and so will her daughter Eadlin. She has produced a good size litter (6) of healthy kittens.
> 
> The GCCF are hoping people will import Burmese to widen the gene pool. I don't know if that's happening though.


Yes, importing is going on amongst burmese breeders. I picked the stud because Darcy and he don't share any lines!

Her next litter may well be from an imported stud I have in mind but I wanted to see what he produces first!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Chiantina said:


> Yes, importing is going on amongst burmese breeders. I picked the stud because Darcy and he don't share any lines!
> 
> Her next litter may well be from an imported stud I have in mind but I wanted to see what he produces first!!


Are there any really unrelated lines abroad? I notice with imported Orientals that by the time you get back to the 1980s or thereabouts there are quite a few UK exports in their pedigress.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Are there any really unrelated lines abroad? I notice with imported Orientals that by the time you get back to the 1980s or thereabouts there are quite a few UK exports in their pedigress.


TBF, I haven't yet researched that far back as I am focusing on getting this mating and litter sorted first as it is my first! Also, one of my mentors is a biologist by trade and is fab at genetics so I get lazy and just ask her!!


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

So, Darcy didn't take but she is back at the stud now!!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Chiantina said:


> So, Darcy didn't take but she is back at the stud now!!


Fingers crossed this time is successful - come on Darcy!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Hope she takes is time ... I know the feeling well ... Fingers crossed


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope it all goes to plan this time  Good luck Darcy :thumbsup:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Chiantina said:


> So, Darcy didn't take but she is back at the stud now!!


Sorry to hear that, fingers crossed she takes this time


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Chiantina said:


> So, Darcy didn't take but she is back at the stud now!!


Ah I know that feeling!! All paws crossed!


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Chiantina said:


> So, Darcy didn't take but she is back at the stud now!!


Good luck, Darcy! Do it right this time - 6 or 7 Burmese babies! 
More effort to bring them up, but easier to deliver, as it happens. They could not grow too big inside their mum and cause her unnecessary grief.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, we're still fingers crossed here! She has been back just over a week and though she has been very lovey and her usual gobby self, definitely not calling behaviour!

Wish me pink nipples people!! Or technically, wish Darcy pink nipples!!!


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Keeping everything crossed for some pinkies


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fingers crossed, paws crossed and even Siamese eyes crossed  Come on Darcy - it's time we had some baby Burmeezles


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

pink vibes coming your way


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Wishing Darcy bright pink nipples and great appetite! More Burmese, if you please?!


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Great appetite would be good, she is not the greatest eater at the best of times!!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Good luck, hope she's taken this time


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Good luck, hope all has gone well and she will pink up very soon x


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks guys! Will keep you posted!!


----------

